# Ornament turners Please.....



## opfoto (Jan 11, 2008)

I am looking for the Ornament stands I see at some craft shows. I am thinking of the ones that hold a single ornament not the tree style. I need to find something of 6" or so in height. Unless you know where I can find the hardware, then I can make my own base. 

Thanks


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...___Ornament_Holder___ornament_two_three?Args=

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...ingle_Ornament_Holder___ornament_single?Args=

THe first one holds three, the second link holds one!


----------



## rlharding (Jan 12, 2008)

Marc, could you make them out of clothing hangers?


----------



## airrat (Jan 12, 2008)

I got a couple at Michaels a year ago.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is some on a three hanger set-up. I get these and the single ones here. http://www.ornamentdisplays.com/cat...343&SubCategory_id=0&store_id=78&PageNumber=2

And here is another good source http://www.potomacdisplay.com/pd_catalog.cgi?dmt=on&mt=268&tt=850


----------



## dbriski (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe you could use Piano wire.


----------



## opfoto (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link.....SWBO found one she likes. 
Scored serious points with that. I'll split them with everyone who helped. Never know when you might need some.


Thanks again


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.tripar.com/products.php?category=ornaments_stands

Another possible link, in case you find out you needed MORE points than you thought!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 14, 2008)

Ed,
  Do you have to have a Wholesale Account to purchase from them?  Thank you for the links everyone.

Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, Glass Lass does, I don't think it takes much.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't have the websites, but if you do a Google search I found a number very reasonably priced awhile back.


----------

